# Thanks to our authors - and Christmas Day idea



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, good people,

As the year draws to a close, I want to say "thank you" to all of the writers that frequent this forum. Whether you post daily, or infrequently, your presence has helped to make this place a rich slate of ideas, advice, discussion, and encouragement for the writing community.

I've also been reading "indie" almost exclusively this year, and have enjoyed many great reads from our KB authors - so on a personal level I'm grateful for that.

We were planning on taking Christmas Day "off" in terms of preparing a spotlight post. But, that day historically has been our busiest day of the year (e.g. last year we had over 5,000 people simultaneously online in our forums). I think our blog/Facebook page will be pretty busy on Christmas Day, as people open their Kindles and go online to load 'em up.

So, I'd like to offer one of you a free Spotlight promo to run on Christmas Day. (The Spotlight promo is a dedicated blog post, Facebook post, Twitter tweet, and e-mail newsletter article, all highlighting your book - more info here: http://kboards.com/blog-ads).

Note that your book does *not* have to be free or on sale for the spotlight promo.

If you're interested, just post a reply here - and please include the ASIN or a cover pic of the book you'd like us to feature. (Use link-maker to make easy work of that: http://kboards.com/link).

One entry per author, please. No erotica, please.

On December 21st, we'll randomly draw from the replies and arrange for that book to be spotlighted (spotlit?) on Christmas Day.

- Harvey and the KB mod' team


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Me, Me, Me!

(and thank you...for everything you do..)


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in!

My Book No Such Thing asin:B00A7I1KJA

Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome. I would love you to include Watcher's Web.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

oh, cool!!!!

i'll submit The Girl with the Cat Tattoo, which is also in my sig line. 

ASIN: B0087IE3QO


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Do Bears Poop in the Woods?

ASIN#B00AM4HY26


Thank you!


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great idea! Hoping:
.
One Night Burns: B009JQFRNG
.








.
.
.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Harvey, you are the coolest mofo around.

No entry, just wanted to say how awesome you are.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

What a nice idea! Thanks so much. I'd like to enter my latest release, No Foolin'. ASIN: B00AJ2TKX2


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey! You have been so kind to us and now this!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all you do, Harvey, and thank you for this opportunity!

Title: A Question of Will. ASIN: B009F19JFM


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Pick me, I'm fun! 

I'll throw my latest release into the ring (ASIN: B00A81XPX0)


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Harvey, you're the best.  I'd like to submit The Accident at 13th and Jefferson

ASIN: B008NAFW8O

Also in my signature line.
(kisses)


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey! I'd like to enter my book, Sandy Cove.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank *you*, Harvey, for Kindle Boards and for this kind offer.

My entry:


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

Me!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Such a lovely Christmas present for someone!
Here's my entry-

Memory's Wake - YA Fantasy Novel


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Please spotlight my book! That would be so awesome!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Harvey, you and your team have been such a huge support to the indie community. Thank you.

I'd love to have a spotlight for one of my novels. That's a really nice thing to do, whoever gets it. This one is a freebie on Christmas Day, _Freedom's Sword_: B004RUZPPY

Happy Christmas to all of you!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

What a wonderful opportunity for one of us. Thank you for the chance!

Here's my entry:

No Good Deed: Book One in the Mark Taylor Series


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Very kind of you. I'm entering "Lovers and Beloveds" ASIN B0043EX1S2; it's inaccurately tagged as erotica.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

One of the many reasons why KB is such a fabulous place! Thanks, Harvey. Please accept my entry:



ASIN: B00A27A1UA


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you.  Merry Xmas.

The Templar Concordat
ASIN: B00433TBUU


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

How generous, Harvey!

I'd love to enter a group ad for 16 awesome KB authors/16 awesome discounted books (possibly some boxed sets) and one easy-click link to rule them all.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Well my Dark Fantasy has sex scenes in it (some of it borderline explicit even though it's not technically erotica), so I'll pass, but I thank you for thinking of us. Merry Christmas to you! Good luck to my fellow KB'ers getting the free spot!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Me Too - Thank you Harvey

ASIN: B0073A5CJO


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey. I'm going to enter my newest release.



B00AMI6V2G


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for everything you do, and for the opportunity. Happy Holidays to all!

I'll throw the first book in my series into the mix.

Title: Rift of Askrah Book 1: Fracture
Genre: Epic Fantasy
Price: Free
ASIN: B0059XRUJW


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do. Thank you, Harvey, and thanks for creating a great place for us authors to hang out.

It was a tough decision, but I'd like to submit this book:


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd like to enter.



B002G99RSO

Thanks, and good luck to everyone else who entered the drawing.


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! Thank you.
I would love to submit: Cerulean
ASIN: B00A73LO4G


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

How awesome!


B009AFQ7N0


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool. I'd like to submit this one:


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Would you please consider this one:



Thank you so much Harvey!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

What a thoughtful thing to offer! Here is my ASIN # : B005FI62BS 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey! This is a very cool offer.

I'd like to enter Heiress of Lies:


Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Harvey! Happy Christmas to you, too!

I never win raffles, but I keep trying anyway! So yes, please. ASIN: B004XDBOJG


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

My thanks as well - appreciate the offer, very generous.

I'll enter Thanksgiving, 1942: ASIN B00AEEQ614.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cool thing to do. I'd like to enter Haunted on Bourbon Street


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome! I'd like to enter *Hot Ticket*: ASIN B0051BO392

Thanks!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do for everyone! 

I would like to enter Trapped for your consideration.

B009R2RV22


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

What a fabulous opportunity, Harvey! Thank you for offering it to us. Here goes...

A BITTER VEIL... ASIN:B007O1NSV6


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll enter. Thanks!



ASIN: B00AMLVP9W


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

As always... thank you, and Merry Christmas. Mine is an easy choice, with only one title out...

ASIN: B00961VIIM


----------



## Bruce Rousseau (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you, Harvey!

I'll enter French Tango
ASIN: B009FGZOPQ


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for this opportunity!

In The After

ASIN: B009QU3LII

Link: 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey! You do so much for us already - just being able to hang out here with other writers is such a gift.

Here's mine: _*A Gathering of Angels -*_* The Claire Wiche Chronicles Book 2* ASIN: B008SUUSEW

It just happens to be on sale now. 

~Cate


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for doing this, Harvey.



Now back to Die Hard.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Harvey,  thanks so much for the offer!

I'd love to put up Learn Me Gooder.

ASIN: B005G0WJLW


Thanks!

John


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, Santa Harvey:

The Fishers of Paradise ASIN: B00904W4VU

[/url


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

No entry--just saying I can't wait to see who it is! And thank you for all you do!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just wanted to join in and say how great KB's are...I have a promo for the 27, so I'm not going to enter - but I'm wishing all of you good luck in the drawing!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity, and thank you for giving us this wonderful place where we learn and goof off. Happy holidays to you and your family and the moderators, too.


----------



## Kat_Kit (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank for the opportunity, Harvey!
My entry is for How to Host a Holiday; ASIN: B009V3HGT0


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually, I'd like you to delete my entry. I have so many ads and promotions scheduled including with KB that it wouldn't be fair for me to have another one. 

But I think this is an absolutely fantastic thing for you to do.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Harvey for the opportunity. Here:


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for the chance. 



Bell, Book, and Sandals


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I, too, have a promo with KB coming up, so I won't enter. It's very kind of you to do this.

Good luck to all!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanna hween! (I will continue to say this until my eagle powers kick in.)

ASIN: B009T8736I


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is fantastic of you, Harvey. Thanks! Happy Holidays!

AISN: B00ALY6PEK


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Non-fiction ok?



Thanks!

ASIN: B007I4AU2Y


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a great idea. Thank you for doing this


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh, how lovely! I'm in ... keeping my fingers tightly crossed. 

Thanks for all you do. These boards have helped me sooo much! They're invaluable to clueless indie authors like me.

Soul Protector (ASIN: B005CNGEGY)


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

This is really awesome! Makes me wish I had something non-erotic to enter


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Harvey, thankyou for this opportunity.

My book: Saffron September ASIN: B008GB2030


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I never win anything, but my dreams have come true this year, so what the heck! _You miss 100% of the shots you never take._ (Wayne Gretzky)

B008E95UOK

Apocalypsis: Book 1, Kahayatle

Thanks, and happy holidays, everyone!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you so much and Happy Holidays to everyone!

Escaping Notice



B007LT42F2
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007LT42F2/


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in - I couldn't be more thankful for the wonderful forum KB provides.

Title: Red Madrassa ASIN: B00A4152SA


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the Opportunity!

Contamination Prequel 
ASIN:B00ADEJGNK


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!

*REPLICA:* ASIN: B004VS6XFI (cover and link in signature)

Lexi


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's mine: Love Captures the Heart ASIN=B00AM4UJMS


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

That is such a generous offer! Here's mine


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you, Harvey! That's so kind of you!

I'd love to enter _Exactly Where They'd Fall_. AISN: B008OWGPI2


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for this opportunity, Harvey and Kindleboards folks!



Lords of Rainbow, after all the crappy luck it has had over the years, could use all the help it can get!

ASIN: B005WZZGUM

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the opportunity, Harvey! I'd like to enter Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur.

ASIN: B006SJLSDA


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey!

Failing Test

B003LSSRDA


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Neat idea, thanks, Harvey.

Ethereal Messenger
ASIN: /B004GXAWPK


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Passing too (too short and not enough reviews on some) but wanted to thank you for giving authors this awesome opportunity. Wishing you a great holiday.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss this thread?! Thank you very much, Harvey for your awesomeness! 

Title: "Tears of the Goddess"
ASIN: B00A1OL1AS


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

This is fabulous! Thank you so much, Harvey!

I'd love to enter my perma-free:


----------



## stephaniehale (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity, Harvey. I would like to submit my YA novel, Revenge of the Homecoming Queen. ASIN:B0081S029S

Revenge of the Homecoming Queen

Stephanie~


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Harvey.

Warned Off
B008CX0BZG



Joe


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's my entry to add:
When Least Expected by Sheryl Fawcett
ASIN B009YJEK8G


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

What a great idea! Throwing my hat in the ring.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. Good luck to all

I'm in, please, with:

ASIN: B007OVUPXU


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Great opportunity. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Passing too (too short and not enough reviews on some) but wanted to thank you for giving authors this awesome opportunity. Wishing you a great holiday.


Oops, I was still half asleep and didn't check the link, that rules me out too. Still a lovely idea though!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

That is a very generous offer.  I'd love to be a part of it. 

The First Four - The Tea Series

B0050JL082

Thank you,

Sheila


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks! I'll enter my book:

The Meridian Gamble: B00AD5LQLY


----------



## Dean Murray (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for giving us this option!

My entry into the lotto is Broken: B006QCK89E

Thanks!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for your generous offer and for providing such an excellent resource. Have a Merry Christmas!

Vaetra Unveiled
B0070PJ810
$2.99
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5159NOk5h0L._SL160_.jpg


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks, Harvey! Count me in!


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Yowzer. Yes please, I'll throw my hat in the ring.

Book is here 
      |
      |
      |
      |
      \ /
      V


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me!



ASIN = B0077ZR2TS


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!! What an awesome Idea! I don't have a book but wanted to remind those who posted that the rules say to put an ASIN in the post! 

  If you're interested, just post a reply here - and please include the ASIN or a cover pic of the book you'd like us to feature.


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

YES! I want mine considered!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much 

Would love to enter _Something to Read on the Plane_ ASIN: B003QCIQ14 as it's ideal gift and holiday material .


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Harvey, you run a classy place. Thank you, and yes please I'd like to add my book:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks so much!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Nightmare-Within-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA/
B004GNFTSA


----------



## Rob Smith (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for this opportunity!
My book is Petectives - AISN B007M4DVYY


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not give it a shot?

The Legend of Kimberly: Inheritance (down in my sig line)

ASIN: B005YP6WMQ


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for your generous offer! I'm glad to be a part of this community.

*throws "The Zarder" into the hat*


----------



## geoffnolan (Nov 20, 2012)

That's great 

My book: On the Road to Winterhaven
ASIN: B00A8AMFDW

http://www.amazon.com/On-Road-Winterhaven-ebook/dp/B00A8AMFDW/










Thanks very much.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks!



ASIN B00AEVJI26


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks!

ASIN: B0075CNFFI

Which is Times of Trouble in my signature.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.

A Little Magic
http://amzn.to/n4rZe2

Book cover in my signature


----------



## dldkrypto (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love for "The Fall" to be picked out!      B00734OB42


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Intangible
ASIN: B0073BNIU8


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is so generous of you. 

Here's mine: 
B0099R22SI

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey! I'll put The Plot to Save Socrates into the ring!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Me too!

Cries in the Dark. B003TXS6GA.
Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

This month marks my one year indie anniversary, and I'm so thankful to have KB. The advice and encouragement I've found on here has truly made a difference in my writing.

My entry is Adderwald ASINB00A8UV52O Adderwald (The Anagenesis Series)][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A8UV52O/?tag=kbpst-20]Adderwald (The Anagenesis Series)[/url]



Thanks for this opportunity,
Marita


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Harvey, thank you. I found KB in 2010 and it's been a life-changer.

Here's my hat for your ring.


ASIN: B005S1XTEA


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey.

My entry is: The Nameless Dwarf (ASIN:B00ANFPHUU)


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, Harvey! What a lovely Christmas gift.

My entry is MY LADY MISCHIEF. The AISN is B0095VXTNU.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Harvey, Thanks for keeping this place lively! Hope you get a chance to relax over the holidays.

Here is my info:

Title: H2O

ASIN: B00A447DDE

(I don't know how to put an image up here.)


----------



## SS_Muller (Jan 14, 2012)

Harvey, thank you so much! 
Here is my entry: "Be Beautiful Forever: Natalie" ASIN:B008R51Z9U


----------



## Lissie (May 26, 2011)

Thank you - I never win contests but here goes -


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Harvey, you are the coolest mofo around.
> 
> No entry, just wanted to say how awesome you are.


Well, if Hugh's out...I'm in with my own Omnibus :

ASIN: B007R5WUZO


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Harvey! This is a great gift   I love having the chance to win this.

Here's my book info:
Title: The Lost Secret of Fairies
ASIN: B002C1A2BM

Happy Holidays!


----------



## kspringer (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'd like to enter The Paparazzi Project (Pubbed 12/15/12) ASIN: B00AMO4GSQ


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great Christmas offering. Thanks Harvey! 

I'd like to submit Mortal Choices

ASIN: B008RLL9HM


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

What a good idea, Harvey. Lots of great looking books here.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Harvey, what a great offer!

And thanks also to the moderators!

I'd like to put The Fall of Ossard forward as my entry:

ASIN: B0045OUDSQ

Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey and all the Mods. Please include me with:



ASIN: B007Q2IR1E

And if you wish to receive something in return for setting this up, the second novel in the Passengers SF series is currently free in the US.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is terrifically generous, Harvey. Thank you, and have a great Xmas and New Year.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for the opportunity Harvey, and for all Kindleboards does for us all year long.

My Book: Cornerstone

AISN: B009K6K4V0


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool, Harvey. Thanks!

ASIN: B00ABO4CFY


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Wow, Harvey, what a great Christmas gift! My entry, ASIN B009Y9OEDM


----------



## MauraPatrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Harvey!  Throwing my one and only book into the pile:


ASIN: B007W6282S


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This is wonderful (and very generous). I'll throw my newest book into the ring.

It Takes a Thief
ASIN: B00ANDDP2Y


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

My favorite of mine!



Thanks!!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Sisters of the Moon

ASIN: B00ALAVU7G


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow! Harvey, this is awesome. Thanks so much for the chance.

TITLE: Until My Soul Gets It Right (The Bibliophiles: Book Two)
ASIN: B0085LW4QY

Happy Holidays!
Karen


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

What a wonderful thought. Thanks, Harvey.

I'd like to submit Thin Blood

ASIN: B003JTHBL0



Wishing you all the best for the festive season and beyond.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## RW Bennett (Mar 3, 2011)

What an un-Scrooge like offer! Thank you, Harvey.



This book just came out today! ASIN B00ANVU07E


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you. I'd like to enter Klondaeg.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Great opportunity! Good luck to all. Here's ours.

ASIN: B007Q4JDEM


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, thanks Harvey!  

I'll enter "Rakshasa", AISN: B009Z68JN0


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. Please consider Skin Games.


ASIN: B006T80SPY

Happy holidays Harvey and the Kindleboards team!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll add 'A Brush with the Moon' to the pot. ASIN B004E3XI08

Thank you.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey! I'd like to throw Yellowstone Heart Song into the pot.
ASIN: B006SS09A4

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Kindness of Strangers would like to take a spin.
ASIN: B004183KI6

Thanks!


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd like to submit "Helmort : The Story That Inspired 'Dracula'.."

ASIN: B009ZNDAKK

(Hmmm, not sure how to insert the picture here in the post but it's in my signature line.)

In any case, this is very nice of you.  Thanks.  And good luck to everyone...


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome! I'd like to throw Stray Woods into the running: asin B008REKSE4


----------



## ukdame (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you and Happy Christmas and peaceful New Year to you and all in Writers' Cafe.

Here's my entry: Olga - A Daughter's Tale : ASIN B004J4W024


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

You"Re always so kind to us, Harvey.

I'd like to throw Water Witch into the ring.

ASIN: B007UFXLXG
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/


----------



## EmilyG (Jan 31, 2010)

How wonderful! I'd like to enter my mom's just released book - A Pledge of Silence.



ASIN: B00AO8CQMI


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

What a lovely, generous thought, Harvey! Thanks so much for offering this cool opportunity!

I'd love to enter my book, _Night Bells_. AISN: B0093MV3JS


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey, for all you do. I'd love to enter PERFECT. A heart-warming Christmas story. ASIN: B00A3VTVDS


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Harvey, you're very kind.

I'd like to mention Cruel Justice if I may? B005QOY4FM 

Merry Christmas to you and your excellent helpers. x


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd love to get featured  Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Diana Layne (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, how fun! My book is The Good Daughter, a Mafia Suspense. ASIN: B006U1DTHO


----------



## angiemccullagh (Feb 21, 2012)

What a clever idea!

B0072LSPAM

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0072LSPAM

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey.

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Stand by for our winner of a Spotlight Post on Christmas Day... initiating random drawing procedure...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks Harvey!
> 
> *REPLICA:* ASIN: B004VS6XFI (cover and link in signature)
> 
> Lexi


Congratulations, Lexi! You won our random drawing. I'll send you an email with some questions that will help us prepare the Spotlight promotion.

-Harvey


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, congrats Lexi!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay, Lexi! Good on you.

Thanks again, Harvey! You rock.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Congrats, Lexi! Way to go!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Woot!

Thank you, Harvey! I'm off home now on my bike through London traffic grinning like a maniac.

Lexi


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Very nice!  Congratulations, Lexi, and Merry Christmas, KB'ers. 

Thanks, Harvey... that was fun!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay, Lexi! I'm delighted for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats, Lexi! And _Replica _was a great book.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

congrats, lexi!!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

W00t! for Lexi.      (And hurrah for Harvey.)


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats, Lexi. Let us know how well it turns out!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------

